# The Beast, My Gold Mac



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Figured I'd post a couple vids I took today, since my Gold Mac (The Beast) appears to have doubled his appetite within the last day or so... Don't panic folks! This Beast eats a variety of foods, and I'm not asking for feeding advice









[Updating with HD videos and teaser video]:




[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gn3ScZXnzW0[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBkM3xklTgw

He'll be getting a tank upgrade soon too, since he's starting to get nice and big.


----------



## XXXXXX (Sep 16, 2010)

Pretty cool... Very nice fishy!


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

nice mac fellow furyian








mac's, i just got 6 of them today from SA


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

XXXXXX said:


> nice mac fellow furyian
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I can only imagine that multiplied by 6! (I see you got 6 of em)


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks like you got yourself a keeper there, gotta love a fish with some personality...


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

haha that was good he gets excited for the food.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

His gold color is awesome!!! I'm not sure if I'm a big fan of the bare tank, but to each their own.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

that mac is so bright yellow....he looks awesome man. hes a keeper for sure


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

I think I'm in love.....Can most gold macs look this good or does luck play a part?


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Very kick ass looking Mac.



> .Can most gold macs look this good or does luck play a part?


All four of mine have a really nice gold color to them also.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice mac Smoke









Wisco, it didn't happen unless I see pics!


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

nice mac wish i never sold mine


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice Mac, are you giving it red meat? Can't really tell from the video since the peice of w/e is so small.


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

YOU SHOULDN'T BE FEEDING HIM GOLDFISH....IT'S TERRIBLE!!!!







Lol, sorry...had to say it. It's funny, you know somebody would've been all over that if you wouldn't have said anything. Super bad ass Mac...Great Job!


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

PiranhaMike661 said:


> YOU SHOULDN'T BE FEEDING HIM GOLDFISH....IT'S TERRIBLE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree ^^


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Video with the Beast eating some Tilapia


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

PiranhaMike661 said:


> YOU SHOULDN'T BE FEEDING HIM GOLDFISH....IT'S TERRIBLE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well there's much better feeders you could choose over goldfish.

Killer looking mac you have there Smoke!


----------



## Tropicalfishauction (Jun 27, 2009)

Sacrifice said:


> His gold color is awesome!!! I'm not sure if I'm a big fan of the bare tank, but to each their own.


I love bare tanks they are so easy to clean.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Very nice mac!...Nice coloring and aggression on that Gold!....He rocks like a CCR concert!!!...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Da said:


> Very nice mac!...Nice coloring and aggression on that Gold!....He rocks like a CCR concert!!!...


----------



## thaos95 (Feb 8, 2010)

awesome Mac you got there!


----------

